# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Increase in UIF ceiling 2012

## Dave A

The maximum earnings ceiling used for the calculation of UIF contributions has been increased from R149 736 to R178 464 per annum with effect from 1st October 2012.

This makes the new earnings ceiling for the calculation of UIF as follows:

*Period*
*Ceiling*

Year
R178 464

Month
R14 872

Fortnight
R6 864

Week
R3 432

----------

Blurock (08-Oct-12), Christel (26-Sep-12), daveob (25-Sep-12), duncan drennan (08-Oct-12), J7J (15-Oct-12), Sparks (09-Oct-12)

----------


## duncan drennan

Super big thanks for letting us all know - hope you are doing well  :Smile:

----------


## Lynda

Thanks, Dave.  Does this mean that if you earn more than R178 464 per annum that your contributions will only be calculated on R178 464, or does it mean that you no longer contribute if you earn over that amount?

----------


## Dave A

If you earn more than R178 464 per annum then your contributions will only be calculated on R178 464. Essentially it's a cap on the deduction (and the payout if you ever have to claim one day).

----------


## Alexion

Thanks a lot Dave, I wasn't really aware of this change. Much appreciated.

----------


## SSS100

Thank you Dave, much appreciated

----------


## Sky

Thank you Dave - I missed this one and will have to go scan by Gazettes again!   :Smile:

----------


## Lynda

Thanks, Dave, much appreciated.  Will make sure my payslips formulas are changed!   :Smile:

----------


## sdukzen

Wow thank you Dave

----------


## J7J

Thank you so much Dave!

----------

